# Buying an Extractor



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Maxant will hook you up. I'd go for a radial if you can find one. Personally I got a Mann Lake 18/9. I'd probably go with a Maxant if I had to do it over again, but I can't complain, it gets the job done.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

MannLake 18/9 here, too. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Do they ever have sales on these or are they always at a set price?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Do they ever have sales on these?

I have in the past seen Maxant extractors sold at the "regular" price, but with free shipping included for the duration of the sale. You may find an extractor _on sale_, but that is hard to predict. 

Another thread that has some extractor information:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...about-electric-extractors&p=976496#post976496

I suggest you explore the differences between "radial" and "tangential" positioning of honey frames in each extractor that is under consideration. Also, be aware that extractor capacities for "deep" frames may be less than for "medium" frames. There is nothing wrong with that, just be sure you are comparing on an even basis.

If you travel near a location of a major beekeeping supply vendor, check to see if they have any _scratch n' dent_ extractors available at a significant discount. I found a good buy at the Brushy Mtn "Bargain Barn" in NC earlier this year. The one I bought was missing some major parts - like the motor, but there was also another one there that appeared to be pretty complete - at a higher price.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree with the above posts,, RADIAL is far superior in my opinion to Tangential-- 

I have the Maxant for several reasons:
1. it is radial
2. the wear parts are not expensive
3, if the motor goes out it is readily available from grainger, etc,, and it is NOT an expensive variable speed motor,
4. it is solidly built

and I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## hedges (May 18, 2013)

As someone who lives in massachusetts, I was fortunate enough to swing by the maxant factory on my way back from a mountain biking trip with my brother.

The people were amazing and they gave us a tour of the factory floor. Quite an operation. I generally think one should buy the highest quality products they can which meet their price points (domestic vs. foreign is a different matter). I can't speak to that first-hand. But I will say that I was very impressed by the people at Maxant.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

I bought the Maxant 9 frame, manual, with plans to upgrade to the motor when I can justify the expense. It is very easy to spin. I LOVE it! Made in USA, and the shipping really wasn't bad! ($40 +/-) I agree with the others....Radial! 

I have never seen them on sale, and I had no luck trying to find one used, either. You won't regret it, and being able to give the comb back to the bees to refill will make a huge difference in your honey harvests.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Some times at show they will run a special. 
David


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Even with just a small apiary, after extracting by hand in a tangential extractor, I decided a _powered_, radial unit was the way to go. Indeed, a fairly steep expense, but I feel worth it. I chose Maxant; since it is manufactured in the USA by some of my fellow Americans and of outstanding quality. It will probably hold it's value for some time, if I choose to discontinue beekeeping.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Several good extractors on the market. I have the Kelly 9 frame radial (2001): before that I had three different Maxant. All were very good.

You can monitor Craigs List and occasionally find a used one there. They normally go quickly.

I would go radial if you can. If you plan to stay in the 1 to 35 hive range, the 9 frame will do a good job. Motorized, if at all possible. If not, just put 6 frames in the extractor at a time. Easier to turn. 

If you want to go tangential, ( non motorized), I would rather have a two frame reversable than a four frame non reversable. Back in the 1990's I used a two frame reversable and I liked not having to remove the frames to turn them around. I like the baskets that it had, which really helped to avoid comb blowout.

You might also check major bee programs in your area this Winter and early Spring. Sometimes the major bee companies will attend those events and they will bring your order for no shipping or reduced shipping.

I use Kelly equipment most of the time because they are nearby, but, In your case, it may all come down to shipping, your hive count, and how much you can afford to spend at this time. 

cchoganjr


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a Dadant 6/12 and it works great. Direct drive variable speed motor. I have had a couple of Kelley 9 frame radials and they work good but the direct drive motor is much easier and smoother to operate.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

I do want to buy a US made product. Money is not really the deciding factor. We just want a good dependable extractor. We will probably not run over 10 hives. We do want electric radial.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

As far as I am aware, for all the requirements in post #13 for a _new _extractor, the choices are either Dadant or Kelley or Maxant. Each offers several qualifying models, but here are the least expensive qualifying models:

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_72&products_id=363

http://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/17/Honey-Harvesting/Honey-House-Extracting/4148/4-Frame-Extractor

http://www.maxantindustries.com/extractors.html
Maxant shows several models at the page above. The 3100P is the one I am referring to.


The USA vs imported information is partly based on this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...tractors&p=976496&highlight=dadant#post976496

The _motor _itself on the Maxant is manufactured in the UK. I have no information as to the country of origin for the other two motors.

.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Is there any bee clubs (associations) close to you in Deford Homemaid? I know there is one located in the S.E. part of our state.
I was going to suggest you contact one near you. Often, they have new extractors you can rent a couple of times a year. Renting is by far the cheapest route over purchasing.


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

i have too agree that the Maxant people are amazing got a tour of the place and a bottling tank It was a good price and extremely well made. worth the drive for me (12 hrs).


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for all of the positive feedback!


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> You can monitor Craigs List and occasionally find a used one there. They normally go quickly.
> 
> cchoganjr


That's what I did. I had planned on buying the Maxant 20 frame radial. I was saving money for the purchase. I am always on craigslist looking for all kinds of things, not just beekeeping equipment. While searching I found a Dadant 20 frame radial extractor an hours drive for me. I paid $900 for the extractor that was in like new condition. New it would have cost $1750 + Shipping


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I was looking for something else, and discovered that H.T.Krantz still seems to be offering *free *shipping on Maxant extractors. See this link:

http://www.htkbeesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=82&product_id=86

Free shipping on Maxant extractors is also promoted on their homepage.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you I think that is the way we will go. With the Maxant with free shipping...


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Is there any bee clubs (associations) close to you in Deford Homemaid? I know there is one located in the S.E. part of our state.
> I was going to suggest you contact one near you. Often, they have new extractors you can rent a couple of times a year. Renting is by far the cheapest route over purchasing.


We belong to 2 different clubs and I know one has an extractor but we prefer to buy our own. Thank you though some may see this who cannot afford to purchase.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

If H.T. krantz can have free shipping why can't Maxant do the same? I'm sure there are some Maxant people on here....


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Homemaid. . . I assume that post 17 is them. They're listening. It is a good question.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Homemaid said:


> If H.T. krantz can have free shipping why can't Maxant do the same? I'm sure there are some Maxant people on here....


Usually, that's just a sign that the supplier with free shipping artificially inflates their prices so that it doesn't matter if the client requires it shipped, essentially making extra profits on those who go buy it directly. It's not actually cheaper because the shipping is "free", it's just a hidden cost, a lure.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> I'm sure there are some Maxant people on here...

Indeed.  One of them has the Beesource member ID of _MAXANT_. 


I don't speak for Maxant, but if they offer free shipping, their dealers may feel that they are being undercut. That isn't very good for a manufacturer's dealer relationship.

But if a particular dealer wants to cut their margin on extractor sales in order to offer free shipping, the _customer _comes out ahead.




P.S. Some Beesource members have been successful in talking Jake at Maxant out a _free _Maxant hat ...:lookout:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...heapest-place-to-buy-a-maxant-3100p-extractor


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

I want to thank all of you for your input. We took the plunge and ordered the Maxant 3100P from H.T. Krantz with the free shipping. It is on a 4-5 week back order but they are at Maxant also and you pay for shipping. Now just have to wait a little bit for it to get here. Thank you again for all you comments.

Maybe Maxant should send me a ball cap for choosing their product.....


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

I recently was in a similar position looking for a quality extractor for my small honey farm. One key issue for me was the gauge stainless steel used. Several brands had thinner more flimsy steel sides. I ended up choosing the Maxant 3100, it has 20 gauge stainless steel and is a solid dependable extractor.


----------



## Motj3 (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought directly from Maxant and they did free shipping. Good folks but they were running several weeks behind stated ship date. Still, a very good company to work with and I will buy from them again.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought an 18 frame from Mann Lake. Had it in two days, free shipping, and its the best purchase I have made in the beekeeping hobby. Easy to load and easy to clean when I'm finished extracting.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

We went with the Maxant but are at the bare bones basic version with the intention to upgrade as we go along. When the honey we extracted with it last summer is sold that money will be put toward the next upgrade. everyone is voting for power over capacity. They don't know it yet but I plan to fully upgrade it in one step. The bees did good with the honey this year. well at least good enough.

Only problem we have had with the Maxant is keeping it portable yet being able to mount it solidly enough for extracting. I woudl love to have a dedicated room and just bolt the thing to the floor. Easy to clean. no problem scraping the honey from the tank for very little lost honey and easy to move around. I would buy it again without hesitation.


----------



## hedges (May 18, 2013)

I just bought a used 20 frame maxant. The guy I bought it from had another 20 frame he had installed wheels on (the type under a dolly). I think he just locked down the wheels when he was extracting with it. Otherwise, it's not a light machine. The cast iron legs (very sturdy) make the whole package come in over 100 lbs, I'd think.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

hedges, the extractor works well when bolted to a dolly and the wheels are allowed to rock. See this thread.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ctor-from-walking&highlight=Extractor+walking


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I went 27 years without an extractor and never missed it. When I did buy one, I went for electric and no less than 18 frames. My 9/18 will fit through the kitchen door and I can move it myself (albiet with some difficulty). I'm glad I held out for a real extractor and not some tiny toy one. Before that I really didn't have enough hives to warrant one. Crush and strain worked fine and is still faster than extracting...


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Our extractor came today!! That sure wasn't a 4 wk. back order.. Glad to see it came early....


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> Crush and strain worked fine and is still faster than extracting...


Michael, Did you have trouble with swarming and did you see a increase in your honey production when you started using a extractor and were giving them back drawn comb? It's interesting that you say it's faster than extracting. How is that?


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

As a 2nd yr beek I'd recommended buying something comparable to your FINAL hive total. By this I mean if you're gonna expand to 20 hives eventually go with a big 20 frame extractor rather then a 6 frame. This year I only had 2 hives gimme honey because the rest where all splits. Next year I should have 10 hives producing honey and a 6 frame would just plan take to long at the end of the season. Sure a 6 frame would suit me this year but not next. For little more money I have triple to extractor production.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I purchased our extractor from money made selling our first honey as well as selling two hives. For the most part that is how I am doing bees. they make the money needed to expand. They produced a far amount of potential income this past year. I could either sell more hives or manage to get the 100 and some lbs of honey we have sold. That money will then go toward further growth. including upgrades to the extractor and as many as 30 new hives. A big up front cash pay out is not going to happen.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

So do the recommendations change for an extractor between 12-30 frames radial? I have a small extractor now, but I'm looking to step up something bigger and motorized.

I'd like something that can keep up as a I grow until I really need something "BIG"... *grins*


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael, Did you have trouble with swarming...

Before or after? I don't see any difference, but I'm not clear on the question.

>...and did you see a increase in your honey production when you started using a extractor and were giving them back drawn comb? 

Of course. Bees can fill drawn comb faster than they can draw comb and then fill it.

>...It's interesting that you say it's faster than extracting. How is that? 

It is. I can cut a frame of comb out and mash it faster than I can uncap it, put it in the extractor, spin it, pull it out of the extractor... it's just plain faster by a long shot.


----------

